# iGrill probe eratic reading



## bama bbq

When I got my iGrill (won it in a contest) it came with two food probes. Last night as I settled the cooker in for an overnight butt cook, when the probe I placed in the butt hit 70* it start bouncing all around.  This AM I decided to plug it back it to see how close I am to the finish line.  Same thing. I'll bet I fried it when I grilled some filets the other night for SWMBO. Am I looking at a new probe order in my future or is there a fix to these things?


----------



## kathrynn

Bama BBQ said:


> When I got my iGrill (won it in a contest) it came with two food probes. Last night as I settled the cooker in for an overnight butt cook, when the probe I placed in the butt hit 70* it start bouncing all around.  This AM I decided to plug it back it to see how close I am to the finish line.  Same thing. I'll bet I fried it when I grilled some filets the other night for SWMBO. Am I looking at a new probe order in my future or is there a fix to these things?


Dang....not fun!  Could you call the company and ask?  Just wondering.  Are you having furlough Fridays like Lynn?

Kat


----------



## doctord1955

The food probes are not made for as high of temps as the ambient temp probes for I grill are!  sounds like you got it to hot!


----------



## bama bbq

KathrynN said:


> Dang....not fun!  Could you call the company and ask?  Just wondering.  Are you having furlough Fridays like Lynn?
> 
> Kat


Yes. I like the time off but not the 20% pay cut.  I know many folks lost their jobs in this economy so I can't complain too much.


doctord1955 said:


> The food probes are not made for as high of temps as the ambient temp probes for I grill are!  sounds like you got it to hot!


I thought so...I figured I'd order an ambient temp probe as a replacement.


----------



## subieman

I've had two go bad on my iGrill .... I called and they replaced one for free... Other than that, it works great!


----------

